# Attempting To Download PDF File..??



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:whistling: Attempting to Download a PDF File off a Govt. Website .. We use iPads & WiFi in this Household, there is no Desktop PC in the House..lol.. Scrolling down to the Bottom of the Page it says File is Accessible through a Safari Browser (Not ??) To No Avail ?? Are we missing something or can the Task just not be had using an iPad ?? :hide:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try downloading this browser: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/opera-mini-web-browser/id363729560?mt=8 and see if PDF files download.


----------

